# Mysterious Milling Machine



## Skowinski (Nov 20, 2017)

This popped up on the local Craigslist.  Looks like it has a fair bit of tooling, could probably be had for $500 or so, and from the pics isn't beat up, maybe little use.  It's advertised as a "Progress CTV 500 Milling Machine".   Tried searching the interwebs for information on these, but no luck, and it's obviously Asian made, somewhere there.  Does anyone know about these things - should I go look at it, or laugh and log off Craigslist?


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 20, 2017)

Its a bit odd looking isn't it.  Looks like a square column with a round column head.  I think you should go look at it just so you can tell us all how that works out.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 20, 2017)

It looks a lot like a drill press head mounted on a column and x-y table. It would probably work great as a heavy drill press and for some light milling. It might be worth a look if the price is right, but I would not be willing to give a whole lot for it since I know that it would not be up to the task for many of my projects.


----------



## Dave Paine (Nov 20, 2017)

I also do not know anything about this machine.   I would ask what type of taper is in the quill and whether the quill has a drawbar.   If it is based on a drill press head, it may have MT2 or MT3 and no drawbar which would be fine for drilling, but I would not want to do any milling without a drawbar.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 20, 2017)

Looks like the head moves up and down but the motor doesn't. Probably little useful travel since there is some type of sliding coupling involved.  Put a vise on it and there goes most of the room..
Like Terry said, a glorified drill press, but possibly a bit better than a round column machine
Mark


----------



## bl00 (Nov 20, 2017)

Lathes.co.uk says it's a (mostly) copy of the Vernon jig borer: http://www.lathes.co.uk/vernon/page2.html

You can still buy a version of it here: https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/mini-MILLING-MACHINE_240513802.html


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 20, 2017)

It is an odd looking duck.  It  has the x-y table of a mill and a faqirly sturdy column but doesn't seem to have the fine feed that a mill/drill has.  It looks like R8 tooling but hard to tell for sure.  The motor is a 3/4hp input, probably 1/2 hp out which is fairly light for a mill.  The tools shown in the tool box, last picture in the ad, look more like junk. 

You might try searching on Elliott Progress.  Elliott appears to make some industrial machines and this may be an attempt at a low end entry into the market for them.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi Skowinski,
the mill drills are useful for light milling, but mostly for drilling
just about anytime you have a dual purpose machine, you'll have deficiency in one or both of the purposes- in my experience
the square column is a plus, but the overall construction limits use to only relatively small parts
if you have nothing and want/need something, it will do many jobs if you are patient and careful


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 20, 2017)

here's a pic with the head lowered.


----------



## Skowinski (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks very much everyone.  I was rather suspicious about this thing already, and it sounds like I'd be best to leave it alone.


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 20, 2017)

Now knowing what it is (thanks b100) I think it's kinda cool , But like terrywerm says It all depends what you want to do with it , It's not a Bridgeport .  I really like the fact that you can move the head and it has a R8 quill . How much does the guy want for it ? Also the fact that it is Taiwan made is a plus , I think .


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 20, 2017)

Dave Paine said:


> I also do not know anything about this machine.   I would ask what type of taper is in the quill and whether the quill has a drawbar.   If it is based on a drill press head, it may have MT2 or MT3 and no drawbar which would be fine for drilling, but I would not want to do any milling without a drawbar.



I have a little mill drill (round column) with an MT taper that does use a drawbar.  I put an MT/ER25 collet chuck in it and that's the way its always used now.  Makes a great little XY drilling machine.  Guy selling it advertised it as a drill press and accept my first offer.  A gibb adjusting screw was missing.  Took me about 20-30 minutes to make one for it.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 20, 2017)

I like the way the head moves.  Much better than a round column.  If its get a fine feed it might be an ok tool to get you by until something better comes along... if the price is right.  

If you can get it for $500 you can very likely get your money back out of it down the road.


----------



## Skowinski (Nov 20, 2017)

It's advertised for $750.  I was just guessing someone could wave five $100 bills around and he'd take it.

In that second photo I put in the OP above, what is the crank on the left side for?  Is that a fine feed?  (may be a dumb question, I'm pretty ignorant about mills  )


----------



## Dave Paine (Nov 20, 2017)

Skowinski said:


> In that second photo I put in the OP above, what is the crank on the left side for?  Is that a fine feed?  (may be a dumb question, I'm pretty ignorant about mills  )



The crank on the left is to move the head up/down.   There seems to be two nuts  or bolts on the right to lock the gib which locks the head in place.

An earlier post mentioned this may not have fine feed on the head.   Hard to tell without having the machine in front of you.


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 21, 2017)

Myford put their  badge on it too . Interesting .


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 21, 2017)

If I did not have my G0704 I would give 500 for it. Looks much more ridged that most bench tops that size


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 21, 2017)

Looks like a mini Jig Borer, I'd grab it for $500, wish it wasn't 2500 miles away.


----------

